

Legal Compliance, Alcohol Delivery and the Instacart Debacle - MediaSquirrel
http://tumblr.swigme.com/post/37743776537/legal-compliance-alcohol-delivery-the-instacart

======
mherdeg
Interesting. Delivering six-packs quickly is a core part of Instacart's
fundraising pitch: <http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/18/how-instacart-hacked-yc/>

